# Super Skunk and Rocklock,



## ozman (May 21, 2009)

I am in process of cleaning my grow chamber and putting up mylar,so I thought I would post some pics of my girls that is almost ready for the knife lol.
Here is 2 Ss,and 1 Rocklock,they all femenized,hope none go hermie on me especially the rocklock I only have 1 going .....


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 21, 2009)

*why you taking  knife to them   for clones ? *


----------



## ozman (May 21, 2009)

Yea I dont want to flower them till I get a few clones of each 1,but then again with my cloning troubles I may never get too smoke them lol.


----------



## skallie (May 21, 2009)

hi ozman i grew out rocklock and have to say was the worst tasting smoke imaginable tasted like dirt mixed with mold  not joking never did another grow of it thats for sure yield was way below par for me too.

ss is a great plant big yeilder lovely smoke,

skallie


----------

